# New Setup



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

View attachment 2334


New setup. ECM Heidelberg Technika IV in black alongside Mazzer grinder with Reg Barber tamper and ECM tamping stand in front!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations.... Superb, sleek looking quality toys there







enjoy playing with them!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Really nice setup there - form and function


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## chree (Feb 13, 2013)

It's nice to see a full set up in something other than all stainless steel!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

chree said:


> It's nice to see a full set up in something other than all stainless steel!


Yes, and it matches the rest of my black gloss kitchen perfectly! My previous machine (Isomac Tea II) was really hard to keep looking nice so this fitted the bill on two counts!


----------



## chree (Feb 13, 2013)

I've played it safe with all stainless, although I sometimes wish I'd had the vision (and courage!) to go for something a little more colourful!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

It's always possible to have parts and panels powder-coated to a hue of your choosing if you fancy making a statement


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Black looks fantastic


----------

